# Hi, hier bin ich!!!



## floox (25 Aug. 2008)

Tja, zufällig bin ich hier gelandet und hoffe, dass ich genug Bilder in meiner Sammlung habe, die euch gefallen werden!!!

lg floox


----------



## Tokko (25 Aug. 2008)

Hallo floox.

Schön das du zu uns gefunden hast.

Wegen deiner Bilder brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen. Wir haben Fans für fast jede Art von Bildern.

Hoffe wir "sehen" uns.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## Katzun (25 Aug. 2008)

sowas hört man ja gern, leute die mit gefüllten taschen kommen:thumbup:

fühl dich herzlich willkommen, kaffee und kuchen gibts da drüben


----------



## Muli (25 Aug. 2008)

Ich denke auch, dass du unseren Fundus sicher noch bereichern kannst!
Ich hoffe du tust es auch und wir lesen uns bald wieder


----------



## maierchen (25 Aug. 2008)

Willkommen und viel Spaß bei Teilen!


----------

